# Omnistor Omni-vent Problem



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

The extractor on our Starspirit has a problem. It’s an Omnistor Omni-vent.

When I twist the operating knob to open the roof vent sometimes it works but often it just won’t turn no matter how hard you try. Have you had this problem and resolved it? If you have, can you give me some guidance please?

Thanks

Peter and Irene


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Peter and Irene,

I used to have an Autocruise Stargazer with the same problem. I tried taking it apart and cleaning the mechanism but still the problem persisted. I found the only way was to exert clockwise pressure on the operating knob, as if trying to open the vent, and then leaving it alone still with the pressure on and after about 40 seconds the vent would pop up. 

Keith


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for your response Keith. That is exactly the problem.

The attached pic shows the mechanism. I think that wear and tear means that the flap is going a bit low and the lifting mechanism can't cope with the initial start up.

Having spent some time thinking about it the only solution I can think of is to put some sort of stop between the flap and the motorhome roof to stop the flap dropping right down. Would need to be careful about leaking though.

Next time I feel brave I will get on the roof and have a shuftie.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*sticky vent*

Is It possible its the sealing rubber sticking, try some talc on the seal or perhaps some olive oil, but not any wd as this does have a detrimental effect on certain rubber /plastics and does make them expand so they tend to be hard to work


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

I don't think it's that. It really seems to be that the lifting mechanism can't cope with the angle of the flap.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*o/vent*

Is it possible to remove the rod and put a light kink in it, so it just takes out the locking action of the arm when it go's down, it sounds as if the arm is going past its resting point, and locking up


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

The idea of a kink to stop it locking hadn't crossed my mind. The whole problem seems to be that the sliding part goes too far (possibly because of wear and tear) hence your solution. 

Thinking on this perhaps a less drastic solution could be to put a short piece of plastic pipe or similar over the rod to stop the slider going quite so far. see pic.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*sticky vent*

Yes i think that would work, much simpler and more adjustable by shortening or lengthening the plastic


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

We have the same problem and have cleaned the mechanism and used different recommended lubricants......all to no avail. Sometimes it works easily and other times, nothing at all. Quite random and very frustrating! Very effective when it does work though.

Reckon it's a basic design fault as the angle is too acute to start the lifting process from the closed position.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

I am going to have a go at solving by:

putting some sort of tubing on the upper rod to stop the slider going quite so far.

or if that doesn't work,

Putting a stop on the roof to prevent the flap closing completely.

Will report back in due course.

Peter


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Problem solved!

Not the most elegant solution but it works a treat.

Used a 2 inch piece of wire coat hanger bent in a U shape. It's just enough to stop the slider completing its travel while still allowing the vent to close completely.

Picture shows the vent open, when closed the wire is pushed down the rod to form an early stop.

Peter


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Update

When the problem first arose I contacted Thule by email.

They emailed back to say that it was probably the "control panel".

On friday a parcel arrived from Thule containing the part shown. Doesn't look like any part of my vent but does look expensive! Anyone know what it is?

No invoice enclosed so obviously sent gratis!

Full marks to Thule for customer service.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

peterandirene said:


> Update
> 
> When the problem first arose I contacted Thule by email.
> 
> ...


its the control panel for the later version of the fan,

ebay it !

regds neill


----------

